
Having best friend as co-founder (non-technical) - terrafield
Hello HN Members<p>I have a question which is peculiar. I&#x27;m working on a product which I feel to be innovative and hence I&#x27;m planning for a startup and approach investors. I&#x27;m the only one working on this product right now but I don&#x27;t want to go as a single founder for  obvious reasons. I have my childhood friend who has helped me in taking right decisions in my life. I want to include him in my startup but Neither he will be able to contribute much technically nor he has good exposure in startup&#x2F;business trends like me (eg: he doesn&#x27;t know about Angel Investors or Equity etc). But he can contribute in basic stuffs like organizing, operations etc. Also I have the confidence that I can make him learn about these stuffs and then his contribution will be definitely more. I feel he can take role in Operations etc. he is good in Operations. Main positive aspect is I trust him a lot and he is a good moral support for me<p>Another fact, the product which I&#x27;m working on is just a prototype. To build a real product we need a person with strong mechanical and embedded &#x27;C&#x27; background. Neither of us have knowledge or experience in this area. Once we get Investor we are planning to hire a person for this<p>Now my question is, is it ok to have a co-founder like my friend and approach investors?  if yes then will it be good to have equity split 70-30?<p>Appreciate your inputs<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
If it's 70-30 where the 70 is the friend, then that's a fine split. If it's
split the other way, then it is a poor split for exactly the same reasons that
70% to the friend doesn't feel right.

Anyway, my understanding is that the best way to approach investors is with
customers and revenue in place. That probably means doing the hard work of
learning enough embedded systems development to get a rough prototype or
simulation running first.

Good luck.

~~~
terrafield
thanks for your inputs

